# Sun Sun canister filter leaking



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a 404b and never have issues with priming it from completely empty (completely jam packed with media too), I fill up the canister with water, turn it on and pump the primer a few times and it starts going just fine then I use the prime button to get the remaining air out. As far as the leak goes, the main seal should come lubricated, is that where it is leaking from? Is water getting out or just air getting in?

take some pics of the canister and hoses and I will compare to mine.


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

The only recommendation I can make is to lubricate the seals with petroleum jelly or a silicone lubricant. I have a 302 and have never had an issue with it leaking. 

Also, your priming and leaking issues are tied to each other. If you think about it, the priming works because air is forced out of the canister, thus making a vacuum. If you have a leak, air will be drawn back in rather than creating a vacuum.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

vaseline the rubber ring around the top unit that slides into the canister itself. Thats the only maintenance you'll ever need to do on it, and its like once or twice a year.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks all, I corrected the leaking issue the top wasn't on correctly even though the latches closed by themselves. The other times when I dry fitted it after taking the baskets out, the filter didn't close correctly with a noticable gap so that was why I was wondering why it leaked when all the latches closed from what I can see no gap.

I took it outside to test it but then I pushed it down directly apply equal pressure everywhere and tilted all directions and it stopped leaking.

However, the primer still sucks and I mean that literally instead of blowing the air out. My triceps are still sore from the workout and luckily it didn't take much this time to start it up.

The primer on my unit needs to have 2 hands and a lot of pressure like I'm doing CPR, is this how it is on your unit?

Can something be replaced on here to increase the suction, is there an impeller out there from Marineland that would work?

I'm still leary and holding reservations on it.


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds about like mine. I fill the canister to the top with with water and then open the valve on the tubes. This pretty much fills the canister completely and very few pumps on the primer are necessary.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I never prime an empty canister. I have eheim, fluval and rena and I fill them all 9/10 of the way full with treated water and then undo the quick release clamps and let it fill the rest of the way. They're all a PITA to prime at various times if doing empty. And its going to take a gallon or two of water from your tank anyways filling after the prime that you will have to top off anyways, so why not just fill the canister instead with the water you were to use to top off with.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

never use the primer on mine when i take it out for maint. (besides initial setup, once the hoses are filled you'll never need the button imho) i unplug, and i flip the cut off handle to release the hoses, and pull out my canister and clean it.

to put it back in and going, i leave the canister completely dry of extra water only rinse/replaced media in it, move it back to the tank, no fumbling with a heavy canister to put in place under my cramped stand. reattach the hoses and open the valve, and let gravity prime it, usually one end burps while the other fills. then just top off my tank.


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

mach_six said:


> The primer on my unit needs to have 2 hands and a lot of pressure like I'm doing CPR, is this how it is on your unit?


no mine is not like that, it is a bit stiff but my 4 yo daughter can push it down with both hands once or twice. I have no issues pushing it down with one hand but you are not going to want to fill the entire canister with it as it would take 15 or 20 minutes of pumping.



mach_six said:


> Can something be replaced on here to increase the suction, is there an impeller out there from Marineland that would work?


nope


----------



## Imdadyakoob (Aug 14, 2013)

*sun sun 302 Canister filter tubes leaking*

I just bought a sun sun canister filter..I set everything up and got it running..but..there seems to be a leak from the out put hose/tube which actually connects to the sprayer.I tightened the ring around the tube...but it still seems to be leaking! HELP!


----------

